# EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 1, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="">Tweet</a></div>
<p>We’ve been told that NDA/embargo will expire in September for the Canon EOS 7D replacement as well as a new telephoto lens.</p>
<p>Photokina starts on September 16, 2014. So I suspect the embargo date will either be Tuesday, September 9, 2014 or Friday, September 12, 2014. The EOS 5D Mark III was announced on a Friday.</p>
<p>We weren’t given any specs at the time of writing this, or what the new telephoto lens would be. I think everyone is hoping for an EF 100-400 replacement.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

CR3 makes this near real...right?


----------



## Lightmaster (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

i bet 800mm f5.6..... new 100-400mm will come in 2016. :


----------



## jrista (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

It's a CR3 about the fact that the NDA/embargo will expire. That's really it. I wouldn't call this a CR3 about the 7D "replacement" (cleverly worded ) itself. Don't get your hopes up too much...all this is is reporting the fact that Canon will be lifting NDAs and allow people to speak freely about certain upcoming products starting in Sept., however we still don't know what those products are. Just that it's the 7D "replacement"...whatever that is...7D II? 3D? 4D? 2D? Something still APS-C? Something maybe APS-H? Something with 10fps? Something with more FPS? It's all still the same old questions...we still don't know anything. We just know now that we WILL know more clearly, but possibly still not for sure, in a few more months.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

So we should then discount all the sets of rumors and sources that said that there would be no 7D after all, which includes a number of recent major rumors I believe. (unless it's a sneaky wording thing where the 7D replacement won't be called 7D2, then I guess it would they could all have truth)


----------



## NancyP (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

Several more months of speculating on the specifications.....or if the replacement will end up being an 80D


----------



## HoodlessShooter (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



jrista said:


> Just that it's the 7D "replacement"...whatever that is...7D II? 3D? 4D? 2D?



How about 10D X?


----------



## preppyak (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



jrista said:


> It's a CR3 about the fact that the NDA/embargo will expire. That's really it. I wouldn't call this a CR3 about the 7D "replacement" (cleverly worded ) itself. Don't get your hopes up too much...all this is is reporting the fact that Canon will be lifting NDAs and allow people to speak freely about certain upcoming products starting in Sept., however we still don't know what those products are. Just that it's the 7D "replacement"...whatever that is...7D II? 3D? 4D? 2D? Something still APS-C? Something maybe APS-H? Something with 10fps? Something with more FPS? It's all still the same old questions...we still don't know anything. We just know now that we WILL know more clearly, but possibly still not for sure, in a few more months.


Fair, but it does confirm that the 7D replacement is coming in September...something that had only been CR2 until this point. And as we've learned with CR2's in the past, that could mean something is years away.

At least now we know when the forums will be flooded with people complaining


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Sabaki said:


> CR3 makes this near real...right?


 
Right.

To be a CR3, CR guy almost certainly has some additional information that he can't reveal without the danger of compromising the leaker. He may post more of it over the coming weeks or months if he finds that someone else has posted it as well.
I do not recall seeing a CR3 that did not happen. Its very rare to see a solid leak this early for a new model.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

Anyone know how NDAs generally work? 

Do they usually expire or get lifted *before* the product is announced, or do companies purposely set the NDA expiration date *after* their projected announcement date and then lift it once the announcement is made?

I'm guessing the latter. It doesn't seem like they would lift an NDA until they release or announce the product. 

So, if the NDAs expire in September, that would be the latest date for a release announcement?


----------



## justawriter (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



preppyak said:


> At least now we know when the forums will be flooded with people complaining


I for one am disgusted that the new camera does not include an integrated popcorn maker and cheese grater.
(just trying to beat the rush)  ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

The important thing is we have an actual timeline for events to happen, rather than the vague "new stuff to be announced" that never does.

Where's my SX60?


----------



## viggen61 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



unfocused said:


> Anyone know how NDAs generally work?
> 
> Do they usually expire or get lifted *before* the product is announced, or do companies purposely set the NDA expiration date *after* their projected announcement date and then lift it once the announcement is made?
> 
> ...



You pretty much want the NDA/Embargo to be lifted coincidentally with if not slightly before the actual announcement. Example: Canon wants to announce something on date X. The NDA/embargo would be lifted at the very latest just before the announcement, but likely a day or more before.

The reason for this is if you want the biggest impact for your announcement, you want everyone who was under the NDA/Embargo - photographers, columnists, reviewers, etc. - to be crowing about your product at the same time as your announcement.


----------



## viggen61 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



justawriter said:


> I for one am disgusted that the new camera does not include an integrated popcorn maker and cheese grater.
> (just trying to beat the rush)  ;D


That's it! Nikon for me! :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Sabaki said:


> CR3 makes this near real...right?



Real. Just like aliens.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



viggen61 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know how NDAs generally work?
> ...


unfocused is right - normally the Canon announcements hit the website like DPReview.com at midnight Eastern (GMT-4 or 5 depending on daylight savings) followed by or at the same time as Canon UK / Canon Europe and some of the Canon Asia groups post press releases. Canon USA usually follows around 8 or 9am Eastern. DPReview and imaging-resource.com are generally the first sites to (officially) announce the new products and are generally the best place to check at midnight Eastern.

Also, CR often posts product shots and other leaks anywhere from the final few hours to about 3 days out - which is another reason CR rules


----------



## Cali_PH (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



preppyak said:


> Fair, but it does confirm that the 7D replacement is coming in September...something that had only been CR2 until this point. And as we've learned with CR2's in the past, that could mean something is years away.
> 
> At least now we know when the forums will be flooded with people complaining



Actually, I interpret it as probably expecting the official ANNOUNCEMENT in September. The product could be released shortly thereafter, or much later. The 100-400 and 1DX come to mind...


----------



## zim (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

The trouble is that no matter how big a sensible hat I put on I just can't help getting excited 8)
Sounds like Canon are about to really push the boat out....... yeh I know I know ;D


----------



## unfocused (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



viggen61 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know how NDAs generally work?
> ...



Yeah, as often happens, I don't think I was as clear as I should have been about what I meant. My point really was that if Canon tells those under the NDA/Embargo that "The embargo will expire in September" then it's a near certainty that it will indeed expire in September, because it would be very hard to put the genie back in the bottle and say, "Oh wait, we are now extending the embargo until Oct. 7."

On the other hand, if they tell those under the embargo that it will expire on, say Sept. 15, it is a lot easier to then notify everyone that "we are moving the release date up, so instead of Sept. 15, it will now expire Sept. 7." 

I guess what I was clumsily trying to suggest is that if there is a CR3 rumor that the NDAs will expire in September, we can say with some certainty that the announcement will occur no later than September.


----------



## lol (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

Any speculations on what *else* the lens could be if not the 100-400L successor?

Personally I wouldn't mind seeing them revisit the 10x zoom lenses. I had a 35-350L for a short time, with failing AF so returned to dealer. Although it wasn't quite as good as the 100-400L on the long end, the extra wide end was welcome. I know the 28-300L replaced that, but we're getting a bit short again. Perhaps something like the Sigma 50-500 given the L treatment?

Knowing my luck, it'll be another 400mm f/5.6 prime...


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



neuroanatomist said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > CR3 makes this near real...right?
> ...



Aliens *are* real; the people who report seeing them, but consistently fail to get high-quality photos/video, despite the near-ubiquity of adequate-quality recording equipment, are not.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



unfocused said:


> viggen61 said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



There's no telling.. it's a legally binding signed contract, witnessed and everything stating what the terms and conditions are, and that would include when the agreement is set to expire. so the people that have the NDA also know the exact date, which of course they aren't allowed to disclose either.

IMO - I think that's why we got weird announcements in the past because NDA's were expiring and canon wasn't ready to release. so they did a development announcement.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



justawriter said:


> preppyak said:
> 
> 
> > At least now we know when the forums will be flooded with people complaining
> ...


Your expectations are very low ... along with the "popcorn maker and cheese grater" I also want an integrated coffee maker. ;D


----------



## ITshooter (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



unfocused said:


> viggen61 said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



I work in the media and deal with NDAs daily. 

The NDAs usually expire concurrent to the announcement, sometimes shortly before. Availability is a completely different issue. Canon isn't the only company that announces products months ahead of availability, nor the the only one who misses advertised shipping deadlines. 

While it's not the norm, companies sometimes delay embargoes. I haven't worked specifically with Canon, but I work with a lot of companies that are of similar scale and play in some of the same spaces, as well as some significantly bigger companies. The media gets alerted late in the game; professional photographers, retailers, etc. will get an earlier look. If NDAs can change as far into the game as the media-alert stage, then I am sure they can change during the earlier stuff with pro photogs, etc. I've seen some sloppiness around NDAs from external PR agencies, but internal teams are pretty sharp, and I suspect anyone who knows about the 7D replacement (or whatever) right now is working directly with Canon. If Canon needs to move an NDA, it's not going to fall out of touch with those guys. Likewise, I doubt it will have trouble keeping in line those who were already going to honor the embargo in the first place. When the media gets involved, it's a mess, but at this stage, anyone who's been using the device is in a really select group. The reported retail demonstrations open Canon up to a bit more leak vulnerability, I suppose. Anyhow, leaks often come from someone inside the company, or from someone the person holding the NDA happens to inadvertently or ill-advisedly talk to, but less often (at least in my experience) from the person under NDA him/herself.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Rienzphotoz said:


> justawriter said:
> 
> 
> > preppyak said:
> ...


You guys are really missing it - what you really want is the _kitchen sink_ - which is the only thing missing from the 1D X ;D


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

My body is ready.


----------



## justawriter (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



mackguyver said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > justawriter said:
> ...


And a pony. No pony is a complete dealbreaker.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



justawriter said:


> And a pony. No pony is a complete dealbreaker.



You're really aiming low with the pony. My threshold is a unicorn. But not your ordinary petting zoo unicorn. No, I want a unicorn who farts rainbows (pot of gold at the end included - leprechaun too!) and poops glitter. And not just regular old glitter. This is the most beautiful glitter you've ever seen with 48 stops of dynamic range and it's incredibly sharp too! It's sharpness is so otherworldly that the DxO charts turn black instead of intense green. But there's a built in safety protocol with this glitter so that users don't get cut - it disappears when you touch it, like an exploding bubble. And when it explodes all it leaves behind is visual euphoria, like when you saw boobies for the first time.

This unicorn dispenses hot fudge from it's horn. Why hot fudge? Because the tripod mount dispenses your favorite flavor of ice cream whenever you rotate the mode dial all the way around in a counter clockwise motion. THAT'S WHY!

THEN... I'll buy it.





Maybe.


----------



## Khufu (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



lol said:


> Any speculations on what *else* the lens could be if not the 100-400L successor?
> 
> Personally I wouldn't mind seeing them revisit the 10x zoom lenses. I had a 35-350L for a short time, with failing AF so returned to dealer. Although it wasn't quite as good as the 100-400L on the long end, the extra wide end was welcome. I know the 28-300L replaced that, but we're getting a bit short again. Perhaps something like the Sigma 50-500 given the L treatment?
> 
> Knowing my luck, it'll be another 400mm f/5.6 prime...



I freaking love my 400mm f/5.6L - but can't imagine an update is on its way. There's going to be the 100-400mm L IS II (with built in unicorn horn screw mount) and asides from a new optical formula, which really isn't bad at all for 5D3 resolution, other upgrades like implementing IS just seem like they'd detract from the niche sellibg points of the prime, namely that it's a small, light workhorse! (...and may eat into 100-400mm sales with less profit if it competes/betters it at 400mm and with IS)


----------



## WoodyWindy (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

And, anywhere from a day to just over a week before the embargo is lifted, there is a 50% chance that some obscure Canon subsidiary's web site will "accidentally" display a specification page, repair manual, or other tidbit that pretty much spills the beans.


----------



## zim (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

So that picture on the front page isn't accidentally actually it then?


----------



## Richard8971 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



zim said:


> Sounds like Canon are about to really push the boat out....... yeh I know I know ;D



Yeah, the banana boat. The 7D2 is so overdue and so little REAL information is out there about it that I refuse to get worked up until I actually read an announcement from Canon. In the meantime, I am going to grab my VERY real, totally awesome 7D and go take some photos. 

D


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



jebrady03 said:


> You're really aiming low with the pony. My threshold is a unicorn. But not your ordinary petting zoo unicorn. No, I want a unicorn who farts rainbows (pot of gold at the end included - leprechaun too!) and poops glitter. And not just regular old glitter. This is the most beautiful glitter you've ever seen with 48 stops of dynamic range and it's incredibly sharp too! It's sharpness is so otherworldly that the DxO charts turn black instead of intense green. But there's a built in safety protocol with this glitter so that users don't get cut - it disappears when you touch it, like an exploding bubble. And when it explodes all it leaves behind is visual euphoria, like when you saw boobies for the first time.
> 
> This unicorn dispenses hot fudge from it's horn. Why hot fudge? Because the tripod mount dispenses your favorite flavor of ice cream whenever you rotate the mode dial all the way around in a counter clockwise motion. THAT'S WHY!
> 
> ...



Gotta be one of the best things I've read here for a while


----------



## wtlloyd (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

Canon lens classification is very specific.

Telephoto is a designation that includes 135 to 300 mm non-zoom lenses.

It does not include anything else.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup

My wild guess is an Image Stabilized 135mm f/2 for want of any better idea.


----------



## tron (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



wtlloyd said:


> Canon lens classification is very specific.
> 
> Telephoto is a designation that includes 135 to 300 mm non-zoom lenses.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I guess there is a CR2 that RLPhoto will buy you a beer ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



dilbert said:


> The rumor says:
> 
> _*"new telephoto lens*"_
> 
> ...



because there is no point in an aps-c telephoto


----------



## JonAustin (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

Well, the Year of the Lens is officially 1/2 over now. If Canon still plans to live up to that claim, they'd better freaking get busy ...

P.S. 100-400 II, please.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

Forget the unicorn. I want a 6 cylinder SUV that can haul 3,000 pound trailer, uses regular gas, and gets 60 mpg. Hey, this is getting to be fun!


----------



## Zv (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



JonAustin said:


> Well, the Year of the Lens is officially 1/2 over now. If Canon still plans to live up to that claim, they'd better freaking get busy ...
> 
> P.S. 100-400 II, please.



They've released 3 already and one Cinema lens. That makes four. For 6 months that's actually not that bad.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



wtlloyd said:


> Canon lens classification is very specific.
> 
> Telephoto is a designation that includes 135 to 300 mm non-zoom lenses.
> 
> ...



You are mixing apples and oranges. Canon's official designation has nothing to do with what the source of the rumor may consider to be a telephoto lens.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Orangutan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Sabaki said:
> ...


Alien spaceships travel by projecting a tiny black hole in front of them and use the gravitational attraction to accelerate their spaceships. These micro black holes cause the space-time continuum to warp, and that warping disrupts the flow of photons.... and that is why all photos of flying saucers are blurred....


----------



## David Hull (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



jrista said:


> It's a CR3 about the fact that the NDA/embargo will expire. That's really it. I wouldn't call this a CR3 about the 7D "replacement" (cleverly worded ) itself. Don't get your hopes up too much...all this is is reporting the fact that Canon will be lifting NDAs and allow people to speak freely about certain upcoming products starting in Sept., however we still don't know what those products are. Just that it's the 7D "replacement"...whatever that is...7D II? 3D? 4D? 2D? Something still APS-C? Something maybe APS-H? Something with 10fps? Something with more FPS? It's all still the same old questions...we still don't know anything. We just know now that we WILL know more clearly, but possibly still not for sure, in a few more months.


What do you mean it isn't going to be a 7D replacement? He's got a picture of it right there in the article! ;-)


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



unfocused said:


> wtlloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Canon lens classification is very specific.
> ...



The correct definition of a telephoto lens is a lens that is physically shorter than its focal length.


----------



## jrista (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



wtlloyd said:


> Canon lens classification is very specific.
> 
> Telephoto is a designation that includes 135 to 300 mm non-zoom lenses.
> 
> ...



A telephoto lens is a lens that uses a telephoto group to allow the physical lens length to be shorter than the actual focal length. Before telephoto lenses, longer lenses were simply called "long lenses" or "long focal length" lenses. Similarly, for the most part, wide angle lenses with a focal length less than the registration distance of the camera usually require a "retrofocal" design. It's very similar to a telephoto design, only for the opposite purpose. They use reversed telephoto groups to allow the physical length of the lens barrel to be longer than the actual focal length of the lens. 

Canon, BTW, DOES have "Telephoto Zooms"...on the very page you linked. The focal range with their telephoto zooms goes from 28mm to 400mm, so I wouldn't say that 300mm is the limit for a "telephoto" lens...all that really matters is that the physical length of the lens be shorter than the focal length itself.


----------



## wtlloyd (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

I think all that really matters is how Canon classify their lens lineup where my point is that if the rumor is 100% accurate as to what Canon call a telephoto lens, it will be in a limited select group.
But if you want to stick a feather in your cap and call it macaroni, please feel free...it is the national holiday coming up here.


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Don Haines said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



That makes perfect sense, and it certainly implies that sasquatch emanate black holes in their musk or flatus, which is why their pictures are always so blurry.


----------



## 20Dave (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



lol said:


> Any speculations on what *else* the lens could be if not the 100-400L successor?
> ...
> Knowing my luck, it'll be another 400mm f/5.6 prime...



Actually, I'm praying for a 400mm f/5.6 prime with IS, but I'm expecting a new 100-400L. If it exceeds the quality of the current 400mm prime at 400mm, then that works for me.

Dave


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

That makes sense.

Thanks for clarifying.

sek



Orangutan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Sabaki said:
> ...


----------



## sanj (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Lightmaster said:


> i bet 800mm f5.6..... new 100-400mm will come in 2016. :



Yes! The new 800…. Hoping.


----------



## Tugela (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Canon Rumors said:


> <div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><glusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/07/eos-7d-replacement-telephoto-lens-in-september-cr3/"></glusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/07/eos-7d-replacement-telephoto-lens-in-september-cr3/">Tweet</a></div>
> <p>We’ve been told that NDA/embargo will expire in September for the Canon EOS 7D replacement as well as a new telephoto lens.</p>
> <p>Photokina starts on September 16, 2014. So I suspect the embargo date will either be Tuesday, September 9, 2014 or Friday, September 12, 2014. The EOS 5D Mark III was announced on a Friday.</p>
> <p>We weren’t given any specs at the time of writing this, or what the new telephoto lens would be. I think everyone is hoping for an EF 100-400 replacement.</p>
> <p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>



More likely it will be announced on Monday 15, with the official unveiling at an event on the Wednesday.


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

I'm thinking a slightly different recipe for the telephoto...200-400 f/5.6 sans the built in converter obviously.

Was chatting to a few of the guys I know who predominantly shoot wildlife and very few use focal lengths shorter than 200mm.

And yes, if the performance at 400mm is better than that of my beloved 400mm f/5.6, I may just upgrade 

Dunno why I'm sitting here trying to image how Brian will review a lens I just conjured up in my mind?!


----------



## sanj (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

No point over analyzing this. It is time and 7D2 (with exactly that name) and same sensor size will be announced. And I suspect it will be readily available as Canon will not repeat the 1DX and 200-400 availability delays. I hope I am not wrong in any of the baseless claims I am making…


----------



## noncho (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

Now I'm in situation where I have good discount on 70D until the end of July. But I'm really curious about 7D II specs and price, I'm not sure if there is a good reason to wait...
I hope we will have some specs until the end of July.


----------



## greger (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

CR3 makes this a real possibility. Better Dynamic Range and Dual pixel focus with swivel screen like the 70D makes
the 7D ll a possible purchase for me. I really am impressed with some of my pics taken with my 7D so will wait till
the reviewers declare the 7D ll a necessary upgrade.


----------



## rs (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



dilbert said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Because going as wide as 70mm on a crop camera is still quite tele, putting the lens out of general use for many people. 55mm at the wide end makes it more of an all round tele zoom for crop users.

Once you drop much below around 70mm in focal length, there are packaging and cost advantages to a smaller imaging circle than FF.

A 70-xxx, 100-xxx or 200-xxx has somewhere in the region of a 1% weight and size saving with the reduced rear element size required for the EF-S imaging circle - the lens elements further forwards are all identical in size. So why not just make such a lens FF compatible, and therefore sell it for less due to increased sales?


----------



## Northstar (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



mackguyver said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > justawriter said:
> ...



Lol...the sink and a QXD card slot ;D


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



wtlloyd said:


> Canon lens classification is very specific.
> 
> Telephoto is a designation that includes 135 to 300 mm non-zoom lenses.
> 
> ...



The URL you've provided lists several telephoto zoom lenses, including the EF-S 55-250mm & EF 100-400mm.


----------



## dolina (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

I was right! The announcement will be on September. ;D

Do you wanna know how I knew this?


----------



## wtlloyd (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

Man, you guys are tough.

OK, here it is again..."new telephoto lens".

OMG! A lens! it could be anything! Why not a super-zoom-wide angle ultra telephoto! A lens! could be anything!!

No, it could be a telephoto lens, and Canon officially only list lenses in their products list having a range of 135 to 300mm as "telephoto".

You can add anything you want to the front or back of "telephoto" but that's not what the RUMOR states.

Deal with it. 





Antono Refa said:


> wtlloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Canon lens classification is very specific.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



wtlloyd said:


> RUMOR
> 
> Deal with it.



Exactly. A rumor is, by definition, uncertain. Ascribing a detailed level of specificity to the terminology used in a rumor seems rather foolish.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



dilbert said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



It reduces cost, not size or weight. The cost is reduced by not having to fully correct out to as large a radius on the image circle, and by not having to make it as wide-angle on the wide end.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Sabaki said:


> I'm thinking a slightly different recipe for the telephoto...200-400 f/5.6 sans the built in converter obviously.
> 
> Was chatting to a few of the guys I know who predominantly shoot wildlife and very few use focal lengths shorter than 200mm.



When shooting airshows, it's very common for me to wish for shorter than the 140mm I get from my 70-200+2x.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Canon Rumors said:


> I think everyone is hoping for an EF 100-400 replacement.



+1 ;D


----------



## JonAustin (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Sabaki said:


> I'm thinking a slightly different recipe for the telephoto...200-400 f/5.6 sans the built in converter obviously.



Make that a 200-400 f/4.0-5.6L IS, and I'd like one of those even more than a 100-400 II!


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Sabaki said:


> I'm thinking a slightly different recipe for the telephoto...200-400 f/5.6 sans the built in converter obviously.
> 
> Was chatting to a few of the guys I know who predominantly shoot wildlife and very few use focal lengths shorter than 200mm.
> 
> ...



We have 24-70..... a couple versions... all great lenses

We have 70-200... a couple versions... all great lenses

We have a 200-400.... only one version, very expensive

It seems natural (to me) to have a 200-400F5.6 as a "lower priced" 200-400 option. the narrower zoom range makes it easier to keep great image quality.... after all, the more the range, the more compromises you have to make, and the worse the lens performs...


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

If it's more than 150 on the wide end, then I definitely won't be interested. If I want a narrow range of focal lengths, I'll get a 400/5.6. I want a zoom because I need a zoom.

Sony makes a 70-400.


----------



## seamonster (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

A 200-400 5.6 won't cut it. 

Want a 200-500 5.6 for some 700mm action with a 1.4 TC that will look better than the Tamron 150-600's 600mm @ the same f/8.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Lee Jay said:


> If it's more than 150 on the wide end, then I definitely won't be interested. If I want a narrow range of focal lengths, I'll get a 400/5.6. I want a zoom because I need a zoom.
> 
> Sony makes a 70-400.



The 7D and 100-400 are a natural match so it would make sense to announce these tigether. 

Like you mentioned, an xx-400 would be even more versatile


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Lee Jay said:


> If it's more than 150 on the wide end, then I definitely won't be interested. If I want a narrow range of focal lengths, I'll get a 400/5.6. I want a zoom because I need a zoom.
> 
> Sony makes a 70-400.



Yep, the 100-400 is an odd range, slotting in with a 24-105 as it's only option. Which is a really old lens and really needs an update. The 24-70 lenses have 70-200 and 70-300 partners.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



seamonster said:


> A 200-400 5.6 won't cut it.
> 
> Want a 200-500 5.6 for some 700mm action with a 1.4 TC that will look better than the Tamron 150-600's 600mm @ the same f/8.



The problem is, a 500/5.6 has an aperture of 89.3mm - much larger than the 71.4mm of the 100-400L. Canon would charge a lot for that aperture - probably well over $4,000. Since the 100-400L currently sells for $1,500, a $4,000 lens wouldn't exactly be a replacement. When the 70-200/2.8L IS I was selling for $1,700, the replacement went for $2,500. I expect a similar jump in price (~50%), not a much larger ~150%-200% jump. Therefore, a 200-500/5.6 or thereabouts would not be a replacement for a 100-400L in the lineup, but rather a new option.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



GMCPhotographics said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > If it's more than 150 on the wide end, then I definitely won't be interested. If I want a narrow range of focal lengths, I'll get a 400/5.6. I want a zoom because I need a zoom.
> ...



From a marketing and consumer point of view, it's great to have zooms that leave no gaps in focal length. In practice though this is much less of an issue than one would think. Being able to go down to a 'near normal' focal length like 70 mm on full frame can be very practical in a tele-zoom however. This is an important reason why my 70-200 and 70-300 more often find their way to my lens mount than the 100-400. I really only use the 100-400 when I need the reach, and the flexibility is a bonus. I have actually thought about getting a 400 mm f/4 prime (big white that unfortunately does not exist) or 300 f/2.8 (couple to a 1.4 TC) but cannot justify the cost nor the loss of the zoom flexibility. My interest in the 100-400 is growing rather old however...


----------



## rs (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



mrsfotografie said:


> I have actually thought about getting a 400 mm f/4 prime (big white that unfortunately does not exist)



http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/Telephoto/EF_400mm_f4_DO_IS_USM/


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



rs said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I have actually thought about getting a 400 mm f/4 prime (big white that unfortunately does not exist)
> ...



Another option is a 200mm f2.0 LIS with a 2x converter or a better option is a 300mm f2.8 LIS mkII and a 1.4x TC....makes a great combo.


----------



## Pieces Of E (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

What happened to Digital Photo Professional 4.0 for all camera models? :


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Lee Jay said:


> If it's more than 150 on the wide end, then I definitely won't be interested. If I want a narrow range of focal lengths, I'll get a 400/5.6. I want a zoom because I need a zoom.
> 
> Sony makes a 70-400.



Canon's recent L zooms are cited as having prime like image quality. I could live with a 200-400 like that.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Sabaki said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > If it's more than 150 on the wide end, then I definitely won't be interested. If I want a narrow range of focal lengths, I'll get a 400/5.6. I want a zoom because I need a zoom.
> ...



The new 70-200 is like that, it has a bigger than 2x zoom range, and because it's both wider and faster, its harder to build than a zoom ending in 400/5.6 with the same zoom range.

It shouldn't be hard at all for Canon to build a 100-400 replacement with at least the optical quality of the 70-200 ii.


----------



## wtlloyd (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

Yep, it's a rumor site, step right on through the mirror...

But then what's the point in talking about any rumor here?

let's just strip it down to "a camera and a lens will be released, probably in September". That's pretty generic and hard to refute until September.

But if you say "APS-C and telephoto" I should think a full frame camera and a wide angle zoom are in the works, possibly?

Seems to me you're trying to butter both sides of the bread.




neuroanatomist said:


> wtlloyd said:
> 
> 
> > RUMOR
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



wtlloyd said:


> Yep, it's a rumor site, step right on through the mirror...
> 
> But then what's the point in talking about any rumor here?
> 
> ...



There were rumors a while back suggesting a new wide angle lens would be released...and now we have the 16-35mm f/4L IS. According to your viewpoint, the rumors were flat out wrong because the 16-35/4L is not a wide angle lens, it's a ultra-wide zoom lens.

The point is, construing a rumor stating 'telephoto lens' as excluding the possibility of a telephoto zoom lens is not logical.


----------



## wtlloyd (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*

Not according to my viewpoint, and don't put words in my mouth.

And pay attention!

I pointed out that Canon have a specific, limited identification of what is meant by "telephoto" in their lineup. I pointed this out as an interesting consideration - not because I am a pedant trying to one up other members.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



neuroanatomist said:


> wtlloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it's a rumor site, step right on through the mirror...
> ...


agreed!
And even if we were to say that the Canon website listing the lenses was the ultimate authority....note that the 200-400 is listed as a super-telephoto... not a super telephoto zoom, and not a telephoto zoom...

I hope this sufficiently confuses the issue


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



wtlloyd said:


> I pointed out that Canon have a specific, limited identification of what is meant by "telephoto" in their lineup. I pointed this out as an interesting consideration - not because I am a pedant trying to one up other members.



A consideration...but an irrelevant one, and not terribly interesting.


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



wtlloyd said:


> Not according to my viewpoint, and don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> And pay attention!
> 
> I pointed out that Canon have a specific, limited identification of what is meant by "telephoto" in their lineup. I pointed this out as an interesting consideration - .



A rumor is not a precisely-crafted press release. It's word-of-mouth, sometimes two or more conversations distant from the source (e.g. a friend of a friend who's an engineer at Canon says...)

There is ZERO reason to believe that Canon's precise definition (even if true) has carried through to this CR3 post.

You are trying to create a Swiss watch from Swiss cheese.



> not because I am a pedant trying to one up other members



You might want to get another opinion on that.


----------



## Marauder (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



Orangutan said:


> wtlloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Not according to my viewpoint, and don't put words in my mouth.
> ...


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



neuroanatomist said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > CR3 makes this near real...right?
> ...




Aliens are real. The rest of us are just figments of their imagination.


----------



## Tugela (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: EOS 7D Replacement & Telephoto Lens in September [CR3]*



lilmsmaggie said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Sabaki said:
> ...



Of course they are real. They cross the border in their droves every day.


----------

